# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Что делать, когда близкий человек оставляет тело?

## Mihail (psevdonim)

Харе Кришна!
Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Как помочь близкому человеку (непреданному), который оставил тело? У меня на уме есть такие варианты:

- читать Бхагавад-гиту перед фототографией
- предлагать фотографии маха-прасад
- попросить Божества, чтобы Господь позаботился об этой душе (но как часто просить? один раз или много дней?)
- проспонсировать арати или прасад в память об этом человеке

Что еще можете посоветовать?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Этого вполне достаточно.

----------

